# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale / Trade: Huge Comics, Graphic Novels, Illustrated Fiction, Vintage Magazine Collection

## nayjevin

Sci-fi and fantasy magazines, portfolio art prints, rare publisher comic book mock-up pages, posters, comiccon fliers, lit, memorabilia, ephemera, as well as some traditional comics and graphic novels.

I have no use for these and don't foresee a day when I would have time to learn to appreciate them.  So I have no idea what it's worth.  There are so many odds and ends that may be extremely rare or one of a kind, valuation is difficult.  There may not be any single item that would sell for more than $20, but I am 100% sure there are dozens that would be the lowest priced available on Amazon for $5, and dozens more that no one else I could find is selling.  There are about 1000 pieces, I may be way off, but honestly I hate looking at them.  I will count them if you want.  But probly doesn't matter cause here is my offer:

Send me ANY small amount of bitcoin and you can have them all.  When you receive them and see what you got you can send me more if you want.  Shipping will be around $30.

First post here if you want them.  If there are multiple people interested after 2 days we'll figure it out, bid or split it in two or more piles.

$_3.JPG
$_3 (4).JPG$_3 (8).JPG$_3 (1).JPG$_3 (5).JPG

----------


## nayjevin

$_3 (9).JPG$_3 (2).JPG$_3 (6).JPG$_3 (10).JPG$_3 (3).JPG

----------


## nayjevin

$_3 (7).JPG$_3 (11).JPG

----------


## nayjevin

This is not even close to all of them, but gives you an idea.  You'll get about 5 large boxes full of books.  Lots of good SciFi and graphic novels not pictured.

----------


## oyarde

Well , what else do you have ? I could use a set of wiper blades for my F150.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Is JD around anymore?

At least to give you some idea of what you're looking at and some realistic prices.

----------


## nayjevin

> Well , what else do you have ? I could use a set of wiper blades for my F150.


Ummm I will ask you if that means something before I spend 1second assuming it does.

----------


## nayjevin

I think I shall burn these books if no one wants them...

----------


## specsaregood

> I think I shall burn these books if no one wants them...


I take it you don't want to go through them at all?    ie: I'd take anything to do with dinosaurs/reptiles/animals/sharks/predators for the kid.  But would be a waste to send them all to me.

----------


## nayjevin

> I take it you don't want to go through them at all?    ie: I'd take anything to do with dinosaurs/reptiles/animals/sharks/predators for the kid.  But would be a waste to send them all to me.


WHAT!!! You want to touch the pages with fingers?  KID FINGERS??  Don't you know that affects the value?

No I don't want to sort these for the umpteenth time, but thanks for the offer.  I really do want someone to appreciate them, it's an amazing collection, but my back gets mad every time I look at these boxes.

----------


## nayjevin

Also there are waaaay better educational tools for free.  PBS and Google image search much better than these things.

----------


## phill4paul

Is there a comic book store nearby? I'm sure they would take it of your hands and offer fair value for it.

----------


## nayjevin

Sorry for my attitude about these I recognize I have an irrational hatred of them, they've cost me so much time and money I just got burned.  I've moved them a dozen times, well, sob sob I am done with a pile of paper crap ( truly amazing art and storytelling) that is a clear liability to my life.

----------


## nayjevin

> Is there a comic book store nearby? I'm sure they would take it of your hands and offer fair value for it.


nope, they won't look at them because they hire idiot teenagers who don't have decision making power.  and there's too much rarity.  super time consuming to figure out what it is.  I refuse to spend more money on them or I'd get them appraised. it might be worth it, might not.  not worth it to me.

----------


## nayjevin

I just want my closet space back.  help me. this should go in vent

----------


## erowe1

Only bitcoin?

----------


## nayjevin

I was hoping to get some coin for this so I can donate to some campaigns and spend more time doing what I love, which is the kids and art and music and moderating and activism and Ron Paul FTW and friendly truth telling and supporting truthtellers

----------


## nayjevin

> Only bitcoin?


if there's a way to send some other coin in a wallet that would be cool but I'd need instructions.  only interested in nmc ltc and btc or any other coin that you think has staying power and functional value

----------


## erowe1

> if there's a way to send some other coin in a wallet that would be cool but I'd need instructions.  only interested in nmc ltc and btc or any other coin that you think has staying power and functional value


OK, so not FRNs. Just making sure.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I could  mail a silver eagle and a couple silver dimes , a small .999  silver Canadian polar bear ,throw in a ten spot on top of that for shipping . Gift it to some of the grandkids .

----------


## oyarde

> Ummm I will ask you if that means something before I spend 1second assuming it does.


 I am an old farmer , it only means I need some new wiper blades and I would take them  too if you had them

----------


## nayjevin

> Well , I could  mail a silver eagle and a couple silver dimes , a small .999  silver Canadian polar bear ,throw in a ten spot on top of that for shipping . Gift it to some of the grandkids .


That would be great, but I should warn you about half of the books are adult.  You'd have to page through each one to find out if it's about nude vampires.  This collection is best suited for an amazon seller, an avid collector with a variety of tastes, or a sci-fi collector who also likes illustrated fiction (think sin city and Dr. who and Heavy Metal, not Conan the Barbarian and Xmen)

----------


## oyarde

> That would be great, but I should warn you about half of the books are adult.  You'd have to page through each one to find out if it's about nude vampires.  This collection is best suited for an amazon seller, an avid collector with a variety of tastes, or a sci-fi collector who also likes illustrated fiction (think sin city and Dr. who and Heavy Metal, not Conan the Barbarian and Xmen)


Alright , give me a day to think about it , at my age , leafing through comic porn seems kind of creepy.....

----------


## oyarde

I will probably have to pass , give someone else a shot , same me some effort . If nobody else takes it , I probably still will , lets give it three or four days . I do not want you doing without your closet this spring .

----------


## nayjevin

> I will probably have to pass , give someone else a shot , same me some effort . If nobody else takes it , I probably still will , lets give it three or four days . I do not want you doing without your closet this spring .




Considering paying someone to pick these up...

----------


## nayjevin

> I will probably have to pass , give someone else a shot , same me some effort . If nobody else takes it , I probably still will , lets give it three or four days . I do not want you doing without your closet this spring .




Considering paying someone to pick these up...

----------


## angelatc

Why not just list them on eBay?

I know you want BTC, but you also want them gone.

----------


## nayjevin

> Why not just list them on eBay?
> 
> I know you want BTC, but you also want them gone.


They would go to a Romney supporter for pennies.

----------


## nayjevin

> Why not just list them on eBay?
> 
> I know you want BTC, but you also want them gone.


They would go to a Romney supporter for pennies.

----------


## nayjevin

I can't believe how difficult it has been to find anyone who wants these.

----------

